# الى خبراء المضخات



## شيبت عبد الحم (23 يونيو 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء المساعده فى وضع مواصفات واختيار وتصميم محطه لرفع المياه بحيث تأخذ من الخط الرئيسى العمومى وتعطى الى خزان ارضى على بعد 2 كيلو متر وبحيث يكون معدل التصرف لايقل عن 50 متر مكعب/ساعه وتتكون المحطه من مضختين طارده مركزيه بحيث واحده احتياطى للاخرى وكذلك توصيف لوحة التحكم والتشغيل وكيفية اختيار المضخات وبيان الحسابات الخاصه بذلك.


----------



## العلم حياة (24 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي شيبت
عند أختيار المضخة يجب تحديد معدل تدفق الماء وضغط المضخة وانت هنا حددت معدل التدفق وباقي الضغط . انت حددت طول الانبوب بقي يجب ان نعرف من اي مادة مصنوع هذا الانبوب وما هو قطره هذا ان كنت قد حددته وكذلك ما هي الملحقات المرتبطة بالانابيب (عكس-قفل-فلكس-مصفي-صمام لارجوع---------الخ) لكي نستطيع حساب خسائر الاحتكاك.
هل هنالك ارتفاع بين المضخة والمصدر الرئيسي وهل هذا الارتفاع موجب ام سالب؟
وان شاء الله استطيع ان اساعدك في اختبار المضخة وحساباتها.
شكرا
م.محسن


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (26 يونيو 2007)

الانبوب مصنوع من Seamless St . Sch 40 والقطر 4 بوصه والضغط 1.5 بار وامضخه اسفل الخط الرئيسى بحوالى 1.5 متر


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (26 يونيو 2007)

قطر الخط العمومى (المصدر ) 12 بوصه وقطر الخط بعد المضخه كما هو مذكور اعلى هو 4 بوصه


----------



## ahmad har (26 يونيو 2007)

ياجماعة ترى الموضوع مهم وارجو ان تفيدوني


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (27 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحن الرحيم السلام عليكم يرجى الاستعانة بالكتب الهندية فى هذا المجال مثل كتاب المولف بتاجاريا او ارورا وغيرها وشكرا جمال ضياء النافع


----------



## العلم حياة (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي شيبت ممكن بس تحدد الاطوال والارتفاعات من المصدر الرئيسي الى المضخة الى الخزانات لكي نتمكن من حساب ضغط المضخة
حيث  pump=P deliver-Psuction+head losses


----------



## بولا (27 يونيو 2007)

*قدرة المضخة*

خطوط نقل الماء تشبه فى حسابها خطوط نقل الطاقة الكهربائية
عند تحديد المضخة المطلوبة يجب مراعاه الاتى
- الرئيس (head ) هو المسافة العمودية للمياه التى سجب ان ترفعها المضخة فى زمن معين
2-فقدان الاحتكاك وهو يعادل المسافة من الطاقة التى يجب توفيرها للتغلب على الاحتكاك فى الانابيب وتشمل على جداول توضح المسافة الرأسية لمختلف انواع واحجام المواسير والتركيبات والصمامات
فى هذا المثال وهو نحتاج المضخة تنتج 50\ متر مكعب \ ساعة وطول خط الانبوب 2000متر وقطره 12 بوصة وبالتالى لدينا المعطيات الاتية:
1- الرفع الاستاتيكي 20متر
مفاقيد الاحتكاك 20متر من جدول المفاقيد الخاص بالانابيب نجد قطر 12 بوصة يفقد 1 متر عن كل 100متر
المفاقيد الاخرى 2 متر بفرض وجود اقل عدد من الاكواع والمحابس
الرئيس الكلى=40متر مطلوب مضخة 50متر
من المعطيات السابقة يمكن توقع استطاعة المضخة 
قدرة المضخة*40*50*9.81
------------------ = 5.45 يضاف 70% كفاءه ة المضخات الطاردة المركزية
المضخة المطلوبه 10حصان
60*60


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (27 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
1)لماذا لم تدرج فى الحسابات المفاقيد 2 متر الخاصة بالاكواع والمحابس 
2) قطر الخط بعد المضخه هو 4 بوصه وليس 12 بوصه 
3)مامعنى 60*60 المذكوره فى آخرسطر


----------



## بولا (29 يونيو 2007)

اولا اسف على الخطأ بعدم اضافة الفقد 2 الى الارتفاع الكلى
ثانيا: معني 60*60 ان كل واحد متر ماء=واحد كيلوجرام فى الثانية =3600 كيلو جرام فى الساعة وحيث ان المعطيات متر/ ساعة
ثالثا: اذا كان الخط بعد المضخة 4 بوصة فستختلف الحسابات تمامامن حيث القدرة الحصانية للمضخة المطلوبة والضغط المطلوب
الخط 4 بوصة يفقد 4 متر عن كل 100 مترفيصبح الارتفاع الكلى=20+80 +2 =102 متر
القدرة الحصانية= 102 *50 * 9.81
------------------------- =13.90كيلو وات يضاف 70% كفاءة المضخه 
60 *60 
تصبح القدرة الحصانية 23.63 كيلو وات وبالتحويل الى حصان حيث ان كل واحد حصان = 746 وات 
حسب المقاييس البريطانية اذانحتاج مضخة 30 حصان ضغط 8 بار :


----------



## بولا (29 يونيو 2007)

*مقاييس الماء*

mm water = 9.81 Pa (N/m2) = 1 kg/m2 1 m/s2 = 3.28084 ft/s2 = 100 cm/s2 = 39.37 inch per second squared (inch/s2 
hp h (horse power hour) = 2.6846x106 J = 0.7457 kWh 1 
U.S. Gallons per minute (gpm) x .1337 = Cubic feet per minute 
Cubic feet per minute x 7.48 = U.S. gallons per minute 
Cubic feet per second x 448.8 = U.S. gallons per minute 
U.S. gallons per minute x 0.00223 = Cubic feet per second 
Acre inches per hour x 453 = U.S. gallons per minute 
British Imperial gallons x 1.201 = U.S. gallons 
U.S. gallons x 0.833 = British Imperial gallons 
Acre feet x 325,850 = U.S. gallons 
Acre inches x 27154 = U.S. gallons 
Velocity in feet per second = (0.408 x GPM) / Inside diameter of pipe in inches, squared 
Q=AV (quantity = area x velocity) ("the basic equation of water flow")
(example: quantity in cubic feet per second = square feet of area x feet per second velocity) 
One inch of water depth = 0.62 gallons per square foot of area 
GPM x 226.8 = liters per hour 
cubic feet per minute x 1699 = liters per hour 
acre inches per hour x 1712.3 = liters per minute 
acre feet x 1231.7 = cubic meters 
acre inch x 102.64 = cubic meters 
velocity (feet/second) x 0.3047 = velocity (meters/second) 
velocity (meters/second) x 3.281 = velocity (feet/second) 
Link to top of Page


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (29 يونيو 2007)

لسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم تحتسب خسائر الاحتكاك اولا وتحول الى Hثم تحتسب القدرة الحصانية بضرب wللماء فى التصريف فى الارتفاع ثم يقسم على 75فتخرج القدرة الحصانية المطلوبة وشكرا واكرر هذه المسائل محلولة فى كتب ميكانيك الموائع الهندية بصورة مفصلة المهندس جمال النافع


----------



## العلم حياة (29 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أخواني
بعد تحديد التدفق للمضخة يتم حساب الضغط والضغط هنا عبارة عن ضغط استاتي وضغط حركي
Pressure=P static +P kinatic
والضغط الستاتيكي ناتج عن ارتفاع عمود الماء Head والضغط الحركي ناتج عن سرعة الماءV2/2g
ضغط المضخة=ضغط الدفع - ضغط السحب + خسائر الاحتكاك
ضغط الدفع=الضغط الستاتيكي+الضغط الحركي (طبعا هذا الضغط الي بعد المضخة)
ضغط السحب=الضغط الستاتيكي+الضغط الحركي (طبعا هذا الضغط الي قبل المضخة)
عادة يتم الغاء الضغط الحركي لانه لا شيء نسبة الى الضغط الستاتيكي
خسائر الاحتكاك أو تسمى خسائر الضغط يتم أستخراجها من مخطط (تدفق-هبوط الضغط) حيث ان التدفق معلوم ونسقطه في الجدول فنستخرج قطر الانبوب وسرعة الماء وخسائر الضغط طبعا للاقطار لحد 2 أنج نختار سرعة 1.25m/s أو اقل ولأقطار الانابيب اكثر من 2 أنج نختار سرعة الى 2.5 m/s 
أما بالنسبة لملحقات الانابيب مثل الاقفال والعكوس والتقاسيم فمن الجداول يتمتحويلهاالى طول انبوب مكافىء وتضاف الى اطوال الانابيب 
بعد أستخراج هبوط الضغط (Pa/m ) من المخطط او الجدول يتم ضربه بطول الانبوب الي عندنا فيستخرج الضغط الناتج عن الاحتكاك
وبعد ايجاد ضغط المضخة نجد الان قدرة المضخة 
قدرة المضخة =الضغط * التدفق (وهذه القدرة هي القدرة الميكانيكية الخارجة من المضخة) 
أما القدرة الداخلة للمضخة فهي ايضا قدرة ميكانيكية خارجة من المحرك الكهربائي الذي سيدوّر المضخة وهذه يحددها المصنّع هي والقدرة الكهربائية التي ستدخل الى المحرك الكهربائي.
وعادة يكون معدل القدرة الكهربائية يساوي القدرة الميكانيكية الخارجة من المضخة مقسوما على 75%
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## بولا (29 يونيو 2007)

لوحولنا تصريف المضخة من متر /ساعة الى جالون /دقيقة لحصلنا على نفس الناتج
50 متر = 190 جالون/دقيقة بضرب 50* 3.8
الارتفاع الكلى=102 *3.28 =335
القدرة الحصانية= 190 *335
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ =16 ك. وات 
 3960 
باضافة 70% كفاءة المضخات الطاردة المركزية تصبح القدرة الحصانية 27 ك. وات
المصادرhttp://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/home-html/Technical_paper_index.html


----------



## بولا (29 يونيو 2007)

لى ملاحظة هى ان خط السحب يضاف الى الارتفاع الكلى ( الهد)


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وارجو ان توضح لى قيمة الـ Npsh المطلوب للمضخه وكيفية حسابه وطريقة كتابة المواصفات الفنيه للمضخات


----------



## العلم حياة (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخي شيبت اليك هذا الرابط ستجد فيه كل ما تحتاجه ان شاء اللهhttp://www.gouldspumps.com/download_files/pump_fundamentals/pf_fullindex.stm
تحياتي


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (12 يوليو 2007)

1)ارجو من الاخوه الافاده عن كيفية الحصول على الجداول الخاصه بحساب المفاقيد الناتجه عن الاحتكاك وخاصة المواسير المصنوعه من الفخار بمعنى ان لو عندى خط مواسير (انابيب ) بطول 2000متر مصنوع من الفخار فكيف يمكن تحديد المفاقيد الناتجه عن الاحتكاك .
2) اين هى المقاييس البريطانيه التى بناء على تحديد قدرة المضخه يتم تحديد الضغط الذى سوف تعمل عنده


----------



## ايهاب حسن (18 يوليو 2007)

لى ملحوظة للاخوة الافاضل 
اقصى تصرف يمكن الحصول علية من خط الطرد ال 4" هو 45 : 60 م3 / ساعة 
وبالتالى يتم الحساب بعد حساب الفقد فى الضغوط كما سبق ويتم مراعاة ان يكون التصرف يمثل 75% من قدرة الطلمبة والمحافظة على سرعة سريان الماء داخل الخط بحيث لاتزيد عن 2م/ ث
كما يجب معرفة الضغوط الموجودة فى خط السحب للطلمبات ال12"


----------



## صادق الحلبي (9 يوليو 2010)

هريد معرفة1 حساب قذرةمضخة
2 حساب قذرة المولد الذي يشغل هذه المضخة
المعطيات:
الارتفاع 150 متر
بعد المضخة من نقطة الارتفاع 400 متر
وتعمل هذه المضخة على 3 متر مكعب في الساعة


----------

